# A rose by any other name...



## AcornSky (May 8, 2014)

I have an urge to make a signature scent from essential oils, which I can then use as perfume, body spray and in soap, cream and lotions.  This is because I had the perfect perfume 15 years ago and they changed the formulation (as they do - why????)  I have been hunting for it ever since, but with no luck.

I'm pretty sure it will contain vanilla and/or benzoin, sandalwood, maybe a very tiny amount of patchouli, and rose.  Now there's the problem.  Rose.  I certainly can't afford to experiment with rose oil.  In fact at the moment I can't afford to buy more than 2ml of it.*

So should I use a diluted rose oil (which presumably just means using a lot less), a fragrance oil (I don't want to do this, but if it's the best way I will) or find a substitute for the rose oil?   Rosewood maybe?

Any thoughts or suggestions would be very, very welcome. 



*This can't possibly be OK, can it??!?  If it is I have no problem!


----------



## lsg (May 8, 2014)

I you are experiments, why not use a good rose fragrance oil?


----------



## AustinStraight (May 8, 2014)

I would stick to a rose fragrance oil.  I just got some rosewood and it smells nice, but it's not very much like a rose, it's more like a sweeter, spicier, slightly woodsy lavender.  An affordable rose EO is probably going to just be an over-priced fragrance oil disguised as an EO, you'd be better off paying less for something honestly marketed.


----------



## jules92207 (May 8, 2014)

I wonder if you use rose water it would hold a bit of scent? I can not speak from experience but I have read about using waters of the fragrance and still maintaining a fragrance from it. I am sure there are much more exprienced soapers here that might know something about it.

Sorry I am not more help, I have done one rose soap and it was soap on a stick in no time so I understand the hesitation.


----------



## green soap (May 8, 2014)

Geranium can be a good substitute for rose at a much lower price.  Still spendy though.  The blend you describe would be nice in perfume and lotions but a bit expensive to use in soap, JMO.  

You could also try Amyris instead of real sandalwood.  Not the same, but affordable and it might work well in your blend.  Real sandalwood and rose EOs are too pricy for most.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 8, 2014)

I second Rose Geranium eo. Rose water is also very fragrant.


----------



## Obsidian (May 8, 2014)

I would get the rose EO you plan to use then try and find a rose FO that smells similar so you can use the FO for experimenting.


----------



## AcornSky (May 9, 2014)

There are some very good ideas there - thank you.

I hadn't thought of rose geranium, but geranium is a favourite of mine, and I know that it combines excellently with vanilla - rose geranium even more so, I would think.

I think I may get some rose FO to experiment with, and if it works well, maybe to use properly - and maybe I will invest in a very small bottle of rose EO to use directly as perfume.

I have a bottle of triple strength rose water which will probably be strong enough for lotions.

Many thanks!  :clap:


----------



## grayceworks (May 16, 2014)

Rose geranium is wonderful and quite strong also. Any true rose absolute will either be crazy expensive, or moderately expensive if it's diluted in a carrier oil. Like the 5% ones you see. And 'therapeutic grade' really doesn't mean a better product, or even that it's a true EO. That link you posted --- I seriously doubt that's more than a 5% dilution, if it's even that, given the price, and the description... 

I don't know how a rose FO would smell mixed with  EOs if it would stay true or change due to the chemistry, but I guess that's true of experimenting with any type of blend, but also, if it does interact a certain way, due to being a synthetic version of the scent, and later after you've perfected it, you decide to make it with real rose absolute, then it might smell totally different due to different chemical reactions. Kinda like when a company reformulates a perfume! LOL  I bet your favorite perfume got switched to being made with synthetic scents to save on costs and changed it....


----------

